# Weekly Competition 2021-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U'
*2. *R F' R2 U R U' R F' U' F' U2
*3. *U' R U2 R' U F R U' R2 U2 R
*4. *U2 R' U2 R F' U' R2 F R U2 R
*5. *U2 R' U2 F U R U' R2 F' R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' B L R' B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D U L' D2 R2 F' L D2 L'
*2. *U' D2 B2 R' U' F' L' D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R F
*3. *D' L F U' R' F R' U2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 L U2 F U F2
*4. *R U R' F D F' L' B2 R D L B' U2 L2 F R2 L2 D2
*5. *U2 R' D' B F L2 D2 L2 B D2 B F2 D' L F U L2 F2 L' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 F' R U R2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 D' B2 R' U' F' L B F L Uw2 B' D L2 Fw2 L2 D Fw2 R2 U2 Fw2 F' Rw D R D2 Fw2 Rw D' Fw' D L' Uw F2 Rw'
*2. *B U' D2 R D2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' U2 B D' U2 R L B2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D L Fw2 R U' R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 U D2 Fw' U' Fw' D R2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 F Uw R' B
*3. *R' F L2 D2 R2 F U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 U L' R2 D' R2 B2 F' U R2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B F D' Rw2 Uw2 B D2 R2 U2 B Rw' D2 F2 U Rw2 Uw Rw B' U' L D2 Fw2
*4. *B' D2 B2 U R U2 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 R D' F' U B' D2 L' F Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F L Fw2 B2 F R' B' U' Fw2 F' Uw R' D2 Fw L U Rw' Fw Rw' R2
*5. *B' L' F' D B R' F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 F2 L' U B2 Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2 D2 R' Uw2 F2 L D' R Fw2 L' Fw' Uw2 Fw Uw2 L Rw D2 R2 Fw' R' B Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' Bw F' Dw R F' U' Rw' U' B' Fw' Lw' Uw' Lw2 F Bw' Dw Uw Bw Fw' Lw' D Lw' F' D2 R' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw R2 Uw Bw2 L2 F Bw' U' Bw Uw U Rw U F Uw D2 L Dw Rw' U' Fw2 Uw Bw2 F Uw Fw Rw L2 Uw2 F' B
*2. *D L' F2 U2 Dw D' B' Fw2 Dw' U L U2 Bw U Uw Bw2 B L Uw2 Rw L' U2 R' D U2 Rw2 Dw2 U Bw' Fw2 L2 Dw U L2 B R' Lw Uw Fw L Dw' B' L' Rw2 R Lw Dw B2 D Lw Rw B2 Dw' L B Fw U Uw' Bw' U
*3. *R2 Lw2 Rw2 F2 D' Lw Dw Fw' L' Fw U2 Rw' Lw' B' Bw' F' L' Dw2 L' Rw' Dw' L2 Dw2 B' R2 D' Dw2 U' R Fw2 D2 B2 Dw' Rw' Lw2 Fw' B' U' Rw2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 D' Dw Rw' Uw F2 L2 D2 Rw' L' U Dw B D F2 Rw Fw
*4. *Lw R' Fw F2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 U Bw' Fw2 R' Fw2 R' Rw' D2 R B L2 F L F2 Fw' B U' Uw' L' U2 B U2 B' R Uw2 Lw R2 F2 Bw' D Lw2 F Fw Lw2 B' Uw2 B F2 R' Lw' B2 Rw U2 D Dw L Fw R' F Rw Dw2
*5. *R' Lw B Lw2 Fw2 Uw D Bw' D' Bw' L2 R2 Uw D B2 Lw2 Rw' Uw Bw' F D' Lw2 Uw' Fw' Rw' L' D' L Uw2 D2 Rw' Bw' R2 B' L Lw D2 F' D U Fw2 R Bw' Dw Lw2 Rw Bw' F' Lw' Bw F U' R2 Rw B' Fw' Bw' F Lw L

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw Dw D B2 R' Fw2 L Dw' B L Dw' Uw R2 D 3Rw Lw2 D2 L' D' 3Uw Dw2 U Fw2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw D Dw' L2 B2 3Uw' R' U Uw' 3Fw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 Bw2 D' Bw2 D' Fw Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw' R2 Bw Rw L Dw' F2 U Rw Bw' F Rw2 L 3Fw2 3Uw F L2 D 3Uw2 F' Fw' R L2 3Uw2 Fw 3Rw' Uw 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw Bw 3Rw Bw
*2. *U Uw2 F' R Lw Rw2 F' 3Rw' U' 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw2 R2 Uw L2 Fw L2 Rw Uw B Fw' 3Rw' Bw2 U Dw' R' L2 U' 3Uw' B Dw' Uw2 Bw 3Rw' Bw 3Fw Rw2 3Rw' L' R2 B' R 3Rw2 L2 Lw2 3Fw2 Fw' L' D' Fw2 R Dw Lw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Dw2 D' Bw' 3Fw2 D' Uw U' L' Lw' U' Bw2 U' F2 R' Uw' U 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw' Rw' R Fw
*3. *F L2 F' 3Fw2 D Rw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 D' Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw' R Fw 3Fw L2 Lw Bw2 3Uw' Fw2 D' Uw 3Uw B 3Rw' D2 R' D Lw2 B2 3Uw Bw' L' Uw2 Dw 3Rw Dw2 3Fw Rw L' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Rw2 D2 Lw 3Rw' Rw D' Fw F2 U2 Fw D Bw' Uw Bw D 3Fw2 Fw L2 3Rw2 3Fw U F Rw2 Lw' 3Rw' Dw2 B' Fw' Dw L2 Uw2 L2 Dw' 3Rw D' Bw F 3Fw2
*4. *Dw' B2 U 3Rw2 B2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 R2 Rw B U' Fw Lw U' 3Uw' 3Rw' R Lw' 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw L2 R2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw' B R' Lw F R' 3Rw Fw 3Uw' B2 3Fw' U2 Lw' Fw 3Uw Dw' B' Lw' U B2 L' U2 Rw' 3Rw2 L' Fw2 Bw2 3Uw' Lw F2 Dw2 3Uw' Lw D2 F Bw L2 Dw2 F' Lw' Bw D' Uw2 3Uw2 R F' Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw D Lw' Fw2 Rw
*5. *U' 3Rw' F U' Rw R' Lw D' Rw F2 B Bw2 Rw 3Uw' R2 Uw' 3Rw Rw2 Fw2 Lw' D R Bw' F' L' Dw' L' R Fw' Lw' 3Uw F2 3Rw2 Fw B2 3Fw' D2 Bw 3Fw2 3Uw R Dw R Fw R2 Fw B' R Lw B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' 3Uw B' Dw2 Rw' Bw 3Rw' Lw 3Uw2 Uw' R F' Lw' B' L' U' Dw F' 3Rw Lw Uw2 L' D U Uw2 3Rw2 Dw' Uw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Bw L' Dw Bw 3Bw 3Lw2 L' 3Bw2 Rw' F 3Bw' B U B2 Bw2 U' 3Lw 3Fw 3Dw U Dw 3Rw 3Lw2 B' 3Bw2 L U2 3Dw' F' 3Dw2 Lw' L Uw2 Bw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Lw 3Dw B2 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Fw 3Lw2 L Dw' 3Uw' R' F' R' 3Rw2 Rw Fw U2 Bw' 3Uw' Uw2 3Dw' L2 R2 3Bw' F Dw2 3Uw' 3Dw' Lw Fw L2 R F Rw Bw Uw Rw2 3Bw' U 3Bw' L2 Rw' 3Dw' Dw R2 Bw 3Bw U Rw2 Dw L Bw B2 L' 3Fw 3Dw2 F2 Bw2 U' D2 Lw 3Lw 3Rw'
*2. *3Fw D 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Uw' F 3Dw2 B2 3Uw' 3Dw' B2 Lw Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw' L2 Rw Fw 3Lw' R2 B' 3Lw' R 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw Uw2 R Fw2 Dw L2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Fw' Bw2 Dw U2 3Bw Bw' R 3Rw2 3Uw B' 3Rw' Rw' Bw2 3Rw2 Bw B' Uw 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Lw2 Rw2 3Bw 3Rw2 Fw' Lw' 3Dw2 L' 3Fw' D2 Bw2 3Fw B D2 U' R2 Fw' 3Rw' Uw2 3Bw Rw' 3Rw D2 3Uw 3Rw' Rw' Fw' 3Fw Bw F Uw 3Rw2 Uw' Bw U' R2 D' Lw 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw2 B' 3Rw2 Rw B2
*3. *B2 U Bw Uw2 Fw' 3Dw 3Lw' 3Rw Dw' 3Rw U Rw 3Bw Lw U' 3Rw' Bw2 L2 F 3Dw' D2 Dw' U Lw2 3Dw' 3Bw' Rw2 3Rw 3Dw Rw Bw2 R' L2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw' L Rw Dw 3Uw' Lw R' Dw' U' B' U' 3Lw Fw2 3Dw F' 3Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' U' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw2 U' F' B' R F2 R' Rw L' F Lw2 Uw' 3Lw Dw U2 3Bw' Uw 3Rw' Bw' Rw L' 3Rw' 3Uw D F Dw2 B D2 3Bw' B Rw' 3Lw2 Uw2 F2 3Lw' 3Bw Dw' 3Uw2 Bw' F R2 Dw2 Fw'
*4. *3Fw' Fw' D2 3Lw D' Uw2 Lw2 D2 L Uw' 3Fw' 3Dw F2 Bw2 Fw' 3Lw' Rw2 Dw 3Dw2 3Uw' L' F' Dw Fw 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Uw' Uw Rw 3Rw F2 R' 3Fw2 B2 Dw' Lw Uw 3Lw U2 3Bw' L' R 3Lw2 Uw Rw 3Lw2 U2 3Fw2 L' Uw' Dw2 Rw 3Fw2 U' R L2 Lw' 3Dw2 3Rw 3Bw' Rw' Bw' 3Uw L2 Rw2 D2 L F Fw2 3Fw2 Lw2 D 3Bw 3Dw Dw' 3Lw2 U2 3Dw 3Uw Bw' 3Dw2 3Bw' R2 Dw Uw' D' Fw2 3Bw Uw2 3Lw' Lw2 Dw L 3Dw2 B D' Bw 3Rw' Fw' 3Dw2
*5. *Rw Bw' F 3Uw 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Dw B2 Rw2 Dw D 3Bw' R B Lw 3Fw2 B' Bw' D' Rw Fw' L2 R' 3Bw' 3Uw Dw2 Rw U Lw' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 Dw' R' Uw2 Bw B' Uw2 Fw2 3Dw2 L' 3Rw2 Fw2 Uw L' Uw2 L' Lw2 Dw2 U Rw Fw Lw Rw' B' U' Dw2 3Dw2 Rw2 3Bw L2 Fw Lw Uw L Dw2 3Uw' D2 F L' B2 U 3Uw2 3Fw Rw' Dw' 3Dw2 D' Fw' Dw 3Uw R2 3Lw' 3Bw R2 3Uw' 3Fw' D' 3Bw2 3Fw Fw 3Rw Fw2 3Uw B2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U2 F R' U2 F U2 F R U'
*2. *F U2 R2 U2 F' R' U' R' U2 R U
*3. *U R' U2 F R' U' F' U' F U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U D2 F2 D F2 B' U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 L' B R' F' Rw' Uw2
*2. *B2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 U' B L B' U2 R D' L2 R2 B' D2 F2 Uw
*3. *F' D B2 L U2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B' L R2 B' F2 R' U' L Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' B D2 F' D F2 R' B' D L' D2 R2 U2 D2 F B R2 F D2 R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 B2 R Uw2 L' Uw2 B F2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B' L' F' Fw' Uw' U Rw' Fw' R' D2 z y2
*2. *U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L F2 R' D' F2 D2 R' F U B2 U D' L' Fw2 D Fw2 D Rw2 B2 U2 Fw2 R' F2 U Fw' D' U2 Fw2 U' Fw R Uw R D' Fw2 B2 R' Fw2 z y2
*3. *F2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L F2 L2 B R2 L2 D2 L D B' D Fw2 L U Fw2 B2 F2 D Fw2 R D' B2 F2 U' B' L Fw' Rw2 U' Fw U2 R2 Rw U Fw2 Rw2 x2 y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 Uw' Dw' F U' Lw2 B' U B F2 Fw' Lw2 D B2 Uw2 D L2 Dw Rw2 R' Bw2 F' Fw B' Lw' Bw B2 Uw' R' B Rw2 Bw Uw2 Fw' L Dw F D' B2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Lw' F2 Fw R' Lw' Uw2 U' D2 Dw' L Rw' U' Dw' Fw2 B2 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *Lw2 Fw Uw' Lw' Bw2 Lw B Rw' Fw F2 B2 Uw D' L U2 D F D2 U' Fw' Rw Uw Fw Lw' F2 Rw2 Fw' Bw' Lw' U' B L' Bw' F2 U2 L B Rw2 U' B F' Rw2 Bw' Uw Lw2 B R2 D' L' B2 Fw' Lw Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw Dw F2 Dw2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw'
*3. *Lw2 Rw Uw' Dw2 R' D2 R2 U L' U' Lw2 U2 Fw Rw2 D F' R U Lw L D2 Rw Dw2 F Uw' D' Lw' Uw' Bw' D Bw2 F D' Uw U' L U R Bw' Rw U' Lw Dw' D' R' L2 D' Dw' B2 F' Lw2 D2 F2 Lw' B' L U' Rw Fw 3Rw2 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 D' L U' 3Fw Lw2 3Fw U Dw' Uw' 3Rw D2 3Fw2 D2 Lw2 3Uw2 U' D 3Rw Bw2 D 3Uw' F' R2 Bw2 3Fw 3Rw Bw Rw 3Fw' Rw2 Lw' B 3Uw Rw2 R L Uw2 U Dw 3Fw' D' U R Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 R Lw' 3Uw' Lw' F2 Dw' U Lw Bw' B' 3Rw Bw2 Lw 3Rw B' Uw' Lw 3Uw2 L U' D' 3Uw F2 D' Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 R Bw2 F U2 3Rw2 x'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' U 3Rw' 3Bw' Lw2 3Lw2 Fw' Lw2 L' R' 3Lw 3Rw2 D 3Rw2 B 3Bw2 D Bw2 3Bw2 F B2 Rw 3Bw2 Rw 3Uw2 R 3Lw' Rw' 3Uw' F 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw' Lw' D2 F' 3Lw 3Rw B2 F' 3Lw Rw' D R2 3Dw' Rw' 3Dw' Bw' L' 3Rw2 U 3Rw F' 3Uw2 Bw' D' R' 3Uw2 3Rw Rw2 3Fw' 3Bw' Rw2 Uw 3Lw' 3Bw2 Rw2 3Dw2 D2 B' 3Dw' Rw D Bw 3Bw' F' Uw' Fw B2 R2 Bw2 U Dw2 F Fw Bw2 L' Fw' 3Dw2 R Rw2 L' 3Fw' Dw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Rw B 3Uw' z y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 D2 L B F D U R' F U R D Rw' Uw2
*2. *B R L' D R' U' F' B' U L2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 D2 B D' B2 Rw
*3. *R2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L2 R B' R' D2 L' U R U' L' D' F' Rw2 Uw2
*4. *U L' U' F' L2 F2 R' F B R' F' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 D2 Rw2
*5. *R F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B L' F D R U' Rw' Uw
*6. *B' D R B D F2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L' U2 B D2 L' B' D Fw
*7. *D' L' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 L D' F' D R' D' F' R' F' D2 B'
*8. *D' F B2 L R' B2 L D2 B2 F2 D L U' R2 D F2 L2 F' D Rw2 Uw2
*9. *D2 R2 F L2 R2 B L2 B2 F2 L F2 R U' R2 D2 B2 R' B D' Fw' Uw
*10. *L B L2 U' R U L' D' F U F' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U Fw' Uw
*11. *U' L2 B2 L' D2 R B2 L D2 U2 R' F' D U' F' R B' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*12. *F' L U D2 F R B' D2 R U2 R L2 D2 R2 D2 F' D F' D Rw' Uw'
*13. *U2 B' D2 R' B2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U B F R2 U' L' U' Rw2 Uw2
*14. *D F D2 F2 L' D F U F R F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 Uw
*15. *F U' L F2 D2 R U2 B L F' U2 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' Rw Uw2
*16. *B R2 B2 D' F' R' U2 B' L' D R2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D2
*17. *B D' F' R' D B2 D' B D2 F2 B2 L B2 R B2 L F' D' F2 Rw' Uw'
*18. *R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U B' U' L' F' R' D' F L R2 U2 L' F Rw'
*19. *B U2 F L2 R U' F2 D' R2 D2 U' F D' B' L' D' R2 U2 Rw' Uw
*20. *B R' L2 U' F2 D' L' D2 F D' B2 R' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D' Rw2
*21. *R2 B' L' B2 R B2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 D L2 B L F D L F2 D' Rw2
*22. *D2 R2 F2 U R' F' B' U2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D2 L Uw2
*23. *R U B2 D2 R U2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F' R' B' L' R2 B D' L2 Fw' Uw
*24. *L' U B2 D' L' B R D' B' D' L2 D' B2 D L2 U D F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*25. *R2 L2 U' B R B2 U F2 U2 R' F2 B2 D2 L D2 F' L2 D Fw Uw2
*26. *B2 R D2 R B2 D2 L' R' F' L2 U' B' L B F2 L' F' U2 F' Rw
*27. *D2 F D' L2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B D' B R2 F L R D U Rw2 Uw'
*28. *U2 B2 F D2 B F U2 R2 D L' F' U L R2 B2 F2 D' F2
*29. *U' R U' F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' U B R' U' R2 D Fw' Uw
*30. *L2 D2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B' R D2 U B' U2 B2 R2 D' B U' Rw2 Uw2
*31. *F2 R2 F2 U' B' D2 F R2 D2 F D2 L' B2 L2 F2 D F2 R Fw Uw'
*32. *F' L' R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 L2 F R F' D' F U' R F' L' Uw'
*33. *U2 R U2 B F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D R' D L F L2 F' D Rw2 Uw
*34. *L' D' L D' L2 B' R U2 D2 L' U2 L D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U' Fw Uw2
*35. *D' B' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L D' B' F' R' U' R2 D' F' Uw2
*36. *F L2 D2 F' U' B' R D' B' R' F B2 U2 D2 R2 B R2 L2 F2 Rw Uw
*37. *L D' U2 B2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' L2 B R' D U B Rw'
*38. *L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B D L D2 F2 L2 B' L2 R B2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*39. *D2 R' U R' U2 L B L U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D B' D F Rw' Uw2
*40. *L B D2 L U' F' R2 L B R' D2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 D' Rw Uw2
*41. *D' B2 F2 L2 D L2 U B' F D' R D' B2 U R F' D L D' Rw Uw'
*42. *D' R' B R2 F2 L F2 D2 R' B2 F R U' B' U B2 L B2 Uw'
*43. *L' F' U R' B' D B2 L' F R2 B R2 B2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 L' Uw'
*44. *F2 D B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F D' U L U' R' B2 D R' F U' Rw2 Uw2
*45. *L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L' D' U F U B D' L' B2 U Rw2
*46. *R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L B' F2 R' U2 L R D Rw2 Uw'
*47. *D2 L F' R' F' U' F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F L2 F' D2 U F' Rw Uw
*48. *R2 U B R' D' R2 U' L R2 F R2 F' U2 L2 B L2 D2 F' D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*49. *U' R' B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F L2 B2 F D L2 B D2 L B U' F2 Uw'
*50. *D L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 R' D' L' F D B R' D2 R' F' Uw2
*51. *U L2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 F L U F2 R' D2 L' F' U' L2 B Rw2
*52. *F D L' D F2 B' L U' D' F' U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 D R2 D' Rw Uw
*53. *F2 U2 F B2 R U B' U R' L2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 Rw
*54. *F' U' R L2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D B D' R B2 D' L U' L D' Fw' Uw2
*55. *F' B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D B L2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R' D2 U Rw2 Uw'
*56. *L' D L2 F2 D L2 U B2 U' L R' F U F R B2 L2 F2 R' Uw2
*57. *F2 L' U2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 B U F' R B D F2 R2 B Rw Uw2
*58. *F2 B' R' B L' D B2 L' B' R F' U2 L' B2 D2 R B2 R Fw Uw2
*59. *D' B' L2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 R' U2 D B2 D2 F D' L' B2 U2 Rw Uw
*60. *R' D L' U F R U' R2 B U2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R' L' B2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*61. *B2 R2 U' D2 R B2 R' F B L2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' D F2 R' Fw
*62. *L2 B' U F U2 F2 L' F2 U D2 F D2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*63. *U R' D F D' U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B' D' U B2 F' R' D' U2 Fw' Uw'
*64. *F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 L B' U B2 D B2 L D F L D Fw Uw'
*65. *F' D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' D U2 L2 B2 F' R F2 U' B L Uw'
*66. *R2 L D2 B' U' B' U' B' R' B L2 U2 F' B U2 L2 B R2 Fw Uw'
*67. *D2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' B R' D2 Rw2
*68. *L B2 R' U2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 D' R2 L U2 B' L' D' L D2 Fw Uw'
*69. *B R' B' D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 B R' D' R F2 U R B' U2 Fw Uw
*70. *L R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' D' R F2 L' U L U2 R' B Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D L U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 B R B U2 L' R'
*2. *D' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 B D' B2 L' B2 D2 R2 U' F'
*3. *U2 F' L U' R' F U B U' D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B R'
*4. *F' D2 U2 L' B2 R F2 L' U2 D' R2 U' B2 D F' D' L' B2 D2
*5. *D2 F' L U B' D L2 U2 L' D' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U R2 B' L' F2 R F B D' R' F2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F
*2. *U' B' R U2 L2 F L B2 L2 D R F' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B'
*3. *B D L F2 R' L' F U' B R2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 B2
*4. *R' D' L' B' L2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' R D L' B L2 U R' U'
*5. *U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' F R U R B' F R2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F L2 B F U2 F R' U L' D' F U L D' F2 L2 D
*2. *B2 D B' U2 R' F2 D L' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 F R U
*3. *R2 B2 D2 L B2 R D2 U2 R' D2 U L' D2 U' F' U F2 L2 R' B
*4. *B D2 F U B R D F L' B' R' B2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 F2
*5. *B F2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' D' B2 R U' B' U2 B2 L2 F2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 D F R' B' L' F D R U F L2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R U' F' U2 D2 L B2 U R B' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 B L2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' F2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L D R2 U F D F R U B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U' R U2 R F' R2 F' U' R2 U2
*3. *L2 D' B' U2 L2 D L' B2 L U B' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U
*4. *B' U2 L' U2 F' L F R2 D R' B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D F2 B2 U Uw2 B D2 R' F2 Rw2 F' Rw2 F' R' L F' Uw Rw2 Uw' D Fw2 B D' L2 Fw Uw' L' U2 Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2
*3. *F D B' R' D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F' D2 B2 R B2 D
*4. *U B U' L2 B' U' L D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F' D' Uw2 Fw2 R D' F2 D2 R Uw2 R' L' Uw2 L' Fw' D B2 U' L Fw2 Uw' U' Fw L Uw2 B Uw U'
*5. *D' L2 U' Dw2 F Lw D2 Bw' D Uw Bw2 L R2 Uw2 F B2 D' B' Rw' U' D' Lw R2 Rw U Uw' Rw' F' Uw2 U' B2 Bw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw' Dw' L' Dw D Uw Bw' U R' F B Rw2 U B2 Dw' F' Fw D Uw Fw2 L2 R' D' Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' R2 F U' R U R' F R2
*3. *R U B2 D' B' U' D' R U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 U L' F2 U2
*4. *B2 U2 B2 D2 L R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F D' R2 D' R2 F L2 F D' Fw2 Rw2 R F L2 U2 B' Uw2 R Uw2 L' U2 B Uw Rw2 U2 L' B U2 Fw2 Rw D Fw Rw' L2 Fw2
*5. *B' Uw' U Lw2 F2 D2 F U' Fw2 Lw2 D2 F Uw Bw Dw2 Lw' Dw2 D Fw' F D2 R' F' D2 U L Fw2 Lw' Fw U2 Rw' Lw' B Rw F' Bw Uw2 B2 F Uw Lw2 D2 Dw' F' L' R' B2 U Lw' L' Rw Fw R' Rw' L Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Lw' R2
*6. *R U D2 Uw2 R2 3Fw U Bw' B2 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 Fw 3Fw2 D L Bw2 R U' 3Fw2 Uw2 L' F' U Bw' Uw2 Rw' D Bw' U2 Rw' 3Fw F Dw' Uw' B 3Uw Lw' D2 L Dw2 3Uw D R Dw2 F' 3Fw' Rw' Uw2 R Fw D2 Uw U L2 3Fw' Uw' U' Rw2 Dw R2 Lw L Fw Uw2 F' B2 R Dw' 3Uw Bw2 F2 Rw Fw' Rw' L2 3Fw' F2 R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F R2 F' U' F' U2 R' U' R' F
*3. *D2 B' R2 F L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 U F U2 F D' U R B2 F'
*4. *D' L U L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 U D L F D L2 U F' D' B Fw2 L' F2 L Uw2 Rw2 L D' L Fw2 R2 Uw2 R2 D' Fw' D2 U' Fw' R Rw' Fw Uw Fw' Uw2 L Uw
*5. *Uw Lw' Uw2 Lw' D' F' Rw' Fw2 R' Rw F' Fw' U D' B2 Uw' Dw R Lw Uw2 Fw2 Dw R Uw' Lw2 Dw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw U' Fw L2 Bw' Fw Rw U2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 B' Dw' F U' Uw' Fw D Dw' Fw Lw Rw R Dw' Rw Dw2 Fw L Fw2
*6. *Uw2 D2 B Rw D L' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw' D' L B2 L2 Dw' Uw Fw 3Uw2 3Fw Dw2 U F' Lw' Bw L' Lw' D2 Dw2 R' Lw' U2 F' 3Rw2 Bw' F2 Lw F' R F2 D2 Fw L2 Bw' L Rw' B Lw' Bw 3Uw' U D2 Dw' 3Fw2 Dw Bw B2 Rw' F' D' R2 3Fw2 F2 R2 F Dw' 3Uw Bw' 3Uw2 R' L B2 Bw Rw B2 R 3Fw2 Bw' Lw2
*7. *3Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Lw' U' 3Uw Uw R2 3Dw 3Bw 3Dw2 Lw2 3Bw Uw2 Dw Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw2 3Fw' B Lw2 Fw' Lw' L2 3Lw' 3Bw R' Uw' B Dw' Uw D2 Lw' U' 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw R' 3Fw Dw' Fw B R2 L 3Lw' U2 R D2 Rw Lw2 3Dw F 3Fw' Dw 3Rw2 Uw Lw2 3Dw F' L2 3Lw F' Lw' 3Lw 3Dw 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw' D Lw2 R 3Rw' D2 L2 3Uw' 3Bw D 3Rw' 3Dw L Rw2 Uw' B' Bw' Fw R2 Fw2 L Rw2 Bw Fw' 3Fw B Dw R B'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR4+ DL5+ UL5+ U2- R2- D5+ L3- ALL5- y2 U3- R1+ D1+ L3- ALL6+ UR DL UL
*2. *UR0+ DR1- DL0+ UL5+ U5- R3- D4+ L1- ALL1- y2 U4- R3- D5- L3- ALL2- UR
*3. *UR4+ DR1+ DL2+ UL3- U3- R4- D3+ L5- ALL4+ y2 U5- R3- D2- L3+ ALL5+ DR
*4. *UR2- DR2- DL4- UL4- U5- R0+ D1+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R4- D3- L5+ ALL4+ UR DR UL
*5. *UR2- DR6+ DL3+ UL3- U4+ R1- D0+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R1+ D6+ L2- ALL2+ UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U' L U' L' U L' R' B U L' r
*2. *B R U R' L U' R U R' U B u l r'
*3. *U' B' R B' U' L' U' R B U B' u l' r'
*4. *U L B' U L B' L U' L U' L' r' b
*5. *B U R' L' B' R B R' L' U' B u l' r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0)
*2. *(-3,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (0,-3) / (1,1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,-3) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-3,0)
*4. *(-5,0) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-5) / (-3,-3) / (4,-1) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) /
*5. *(-2,3) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R U L R' U' R' L B L' R B'
*2. *L R' U L B R U L R' U' B
*3. *B U L B' U' B L' R' B' R' B'
*4. *L R B R' L' U L B' R' B R'
*5. *U R B L U L U' R B' R B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R flip U2 F' U2' BR2' R2 F' U BR flip U2 L F BL2' U2' BR2' U BL2' U' F2' R2' F' R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 U
*2. *U BL2 L2 U BL2' BR' BL2' flip R BR U' BL' BR2' R U2' L2' R2 F R U R' U2' F2' R U2 F2 R' F'
*3. *F2 BL2 flip U L' U F BL BR' BL2 flip U R2' U F2' L2 BR' R2 BL BR2 U R2' F' R2' F2' R2 F U2 F2' R' F R'
*4. *L2 flip L2' U' BL BR2' BL2 BR R' flip BL2' L BL2 U2' F2' L2' BR2 U R' U2' F' R2 F2' R F R2 F2' R2' F
*5. *R2 BR2' R2 BL2' U' F2 R2' flip U' BL' L2' F2' BR' BL L U2' R F' R' U2' R2' U' R U F U F2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U R' F R U2 R' F U' R U2
*3. *F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B' L2 D' R B' D' U F D2 R'
*4. *U R2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 B2 D2 F R U' F' L D2 F2 L2 B' Uw2 Rw2 U B L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F' U D Rw R' L' B' U Rw Fw L R' Fw2 Rw D
*5. *Rw2 Dw2 F Bw Rw2 Lw Fw Dw R' Rw2 B2 Lw D L2 Fw2 R U Fw' R2 Dw2 F' Rw B' F' Dw' Bw2 D2 L B2 D2 B' Lw2 Uw' F2 D F2 Dw Lw' L' D2 Uw' Rw D2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 F2 Rw' B L2 Uw2 F Lw2 U Rw' R' L Fw L' R2
*OH. *F D B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R F' L2 U' R2 F' D2
*Clock. *UR2- DR5- DL6+ UL4+ U0+ R1- D2- L3- ALL5- y2 U4+ R5- D2+ L1- ALL1- UR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L U' L B R U L U B R' L u' r' b
*Square-1. *(3,-4) / (0,3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (-5,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) /
*Skewb. *U L B U R' B L U B' L R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' B' F' b' B R f' r L' B' L' F R F' R' F' R'
*2. *L R F f l' L F' r' f F' R' F' L' B' L R'
*3. *B' r R b' f' r' b' f r' L' R' F' L' B' L' B' R' F L'
*4. *B' b' f l L' b' l r b' R' F' R' B F L'
*5. *l f l' b' r' f' l r' b B F' L' R' B' F' L' R B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' U Bw' R Bw B' Lw U Bw L R' Bw Uw Lw Rw Bw' Lw Uw' Bw u' l' r
*2. *U B' Rw Lw U R' Lw U Rw' L Uw' Lw Bw' Uw Bw' Uw' Rw' Bw' Rw' u' l r
*3. *Uw U B' Uw R Bw Rw U L' Uw' Rw Uw' Rw Lw Bw Uw Bw Lw u r b'
*4. *Uw' L Bw Rw' L R' Bw U R B Rw Lw' Rw Uw Rw Uw Bw u' l' r'
*5. *Uw L' Rw L' Bw U' R' B Rw L' Bw U Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Rw Bw Rw' u l'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L U L U R2 D L U R D2 R D L2 U L U R2 D2 L U L U R2 D R D L2 U R D L2 U3 R D2 L U R2 U R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U R D2 L3 U2 R2 U R D3 L U3 L2 D R D2 R U2 R D2 L U L2 D R U L U R2 U L D R2 U L D R D L2 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L2 U R3 D L D L U L U2 R D R2 D L D R U L3 U R U L D R2 D L2 D R U L U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U2 L U L D3 R U R D L U2 R U L2 D3 L U3 R D L D R D R U L U R D R U L U L D L D2 R2 U R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R U L D2 L U L U R2 D2 L U L U R2 D L D R U R D L2 U L U R U L D R3 D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U F' L' U' R' F' D2 F2 L2 U' F' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L U L D2 F' D' U2 R2 D2 L2 U' F' U B2 L U2 R F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R D' R' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L D2 U2 L2 D' L U B' R' U2 B D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D' F' L2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 D' B U R F2 U B2 F R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D L F R' F' U2 L' F' U2 L U R B' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L' B2 U B2 R U2 R B D2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 B U R' D' B'
*2. *F D B R2 F L2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 U F L2 F2 L' B R2 F'
*3. *B R2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 B F' R2 D' B R' D' U2 F D2 F2 R U'
*4. *L' B' L F2 L' R' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 D L R2 B2 D2 U' L' R
*5. *L' B' R2 U' B' R2 B R2 F2 R' L' B2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 B U2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UR LB UL UF UR RF UF RF UF UR UF UR UB LF UL UF LB UB RB UB UR UL UF UR LF UF LF DB LB RB DL LB DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UB+2 LF+2 RB UB+ DF LF-2 DR+ DB+2 DR- UR+ UF+2
*2. * UF UR UF UL UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UB LB UB LB RF UF UR UF UB UR UL UF LB UB RF RB UB LF UF UL UF UL UB UR UF UB UL LB LF UL LB DF DR RF UR DF DR RF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF RF RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ RB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UL+2 RF+2 UF+2 DB+
*3. * UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UL UB UL UB LB UL UB RF UF UR UB UL UB UR UL UF LB UL RF LF UL UF UB RB UR UF UL UB RB UR RF DB DR DB DF DL DR DB DF DL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+2 UB+2 DL+ DF-
*4. * UR UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UF UB UR LB UL UB UL UB UR RF UF UL UB UR LB UB LB RB UR UB LF UL UF UB UR UL UF LF UL UB LF UL LB DL LB DL LB DR RF RB DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF UL+ LF UL+2 DR+ DB LB+2 DR+2 DF+2 DL+ LB-2 DF RF DF+2
*5. * UR UF UL UF UB UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UL LB UB UL UF RF UR UF UB UL UB LB UL UB RB UB LF UL UF UR UB UL UF LF UF UR UB UL RB DL LB UB UR DR RF UF RB LF DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ UB UL RB-2 DF+ LF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *BR' D' F' D F BR F R F' L' U' R' U R L R F' R F' R' U R L F U R' U L' U L U F B R' U' R BL' B U'
*2. *U' L BL' U' B' U B BL U R U R F R F L F U' L U L U' R' U R' F' U' F' R U' F R BL U' R D' BR B L'
*3. *R' F' R F' R BR' F' D' F D BR R U F L F' L' U' F U R' L R' L R' U F L' R L F L' B' BL BR' F' D' L' B'
*4. *L U L' U L' U BL L BL B BL B U B L U R' U' F U' F U R L' R' U BR' R F' R' BL' L'
*5. *L' R' L' F' L F R L U L U L BL' B' U' B U BL L' U' L' F R' L F R F' U' L U' F U' BL U' D' F D L' F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2021)

Results for week 11: Congratulations to YouCubing, jaysammey777, and Vlad Hordiienko!

*2x2x2*(130)
1.  1.33 Legomanz
2.  1.52 BrianJ
3.  1.54 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.55 Charles Jerome
5.  1.61 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.82 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1.85 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  1.93 vlad_cuber14
9.  1.96 Rubadcar
10.  2.37 Ty Y.
11.  2.44 TheDubDubJr
12.  2.52 David ep
13.  2.54 Luke Garrett
14.  2.64 u Cube
15.  2.65 BradenTheMagician
16.  2.67 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  2.78 SpiFunTastic
18.  2.79 YouCubing
19.  2.85 cuberkid10
20.  2.86 KardTrickKid_YT
21.  2.91 Zeke Mackay
22.  2.95 tJardigradHe
23.  2.98 G2013
24.  3.00 Cale S
25.  3.01 dycocubix
26.  3.03 midnightcuberx
27.  3.06 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  3.08 sean_cut4
28.  3.08 the super cuber
30.  3.13 wuque man 
31.  3.15 JChambers13
32.  3.16 Liam Wadek
33.  3.19 fun at the joy
34.  3.26 Antto Pitkänen
35.  3.32 Rouxster
36.  3.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  3.48 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
38.  3.49 VIBE_ZT
38.  3.49 bennettstouder
40.  3.51 MCuber
41.  3.61 sigalig
42.  3.64 mihnea3000
42.  3.64 Manatee 10235
44.  3.80 Torch
45.  3.85 Jonah Jarvis
46.  3.88 Aleki
47.  3.96 João Vinicius
47.  3.96 HelloKIMKIM
49.  3.99 wearephamily1719
49.  3.99 FaLoL
51.  4.01 BMcCl1
52.  4.03 jaysammey777
53.  4.07 DGCubes
54.  4.10 DNF_Cuber
55.  4.19 abunickabhi
55.  4.19 MattP98
57.  4.24 quing
58.  4.34 Fred Lang
59.  4.38 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
60.  4.40 Raymos Castillo
61.  4.42 Harsha Paladugu
62.  4.47 agradess2
63.  4.58 ichcubegerne
64.  4.63 Cuber Mao
65.  4.65 oliverpallo
66.  4.75 Kit Clement
67.  4.80 Brayden Gilland
68.  4.82 2019ECKE02
69.  4.87 teehee_elan
69.  4.87 porkyp10
71.  4.88 Ilya2002
72.  4.91 Peter Preston
73.  4.93 BrodoTheDodo.
74.  5.00 trangium
74.  5.00 OR cuber
76.  5.01 Der Der
77.  5.18 seungju choi
78.  5.31 Skewb_Cube
79.  5.35 Triangles_are_cubers
80.  5.55 Boris McCoy
81.  5.58 vishwasankarcubing
82.  5.60 Ali161102
82.  5.60 theit07
84.  5.63 CraterCuberYT
85.  5.69 SonofRonan
86.  5.76 qwr
87.  5.78 d2polld
88.  5.93 PCCuber
88.  5.93 drpfisherman
90.  5.94 RyanSoh
91.  6.05 Lewis
92.  6.17 White KB
92.  6.17 cubeyinnit
94.  6.23 nico_german_cuber
95.  6.26 Alexander
96.  6.30 MarsMarshall
97.  6.32 Li Xiang
98.  6.33 PingPongCuber
99.  6.34 nevinscph
100.  6.38 swankfukinc
101.  6.41 LittleLumos
102.  6.46 ican97
103.  6.47 Jonascube
104.  6.58 CaptainCuber
105.  6.77 SUCubing
106.  7.10 Bilbo7
107.  7.15 Sid'y Cubing
108.  7.73 Jrg
109.  8.42 Rubika-37-021204
110.  8.43 One Wheel
111.  8.47 Mike Hughey
112.  8.63 anna4f
113.  8.75 MarkA64
114.  8.78 linus.sch
115.  8.91 [email protected]
116.  9.13 BlueAcidball
117.  9.29 sporteisvogel
118.  9.38 KP-20359
119.  9.42 myoder
120.  10.35 egg inc 4life
121.  11.12 Mgruenwald
122.  11.87 Jacck
123.  13.49 Weeweeumwilliam
124.  13.87 MatsBergsten
125.  15.04 Curtis
126.  15.13 Mr Cuber
127.  15.87 The Cool Cuber
128.  17.22 Krökeldil
129.  19.18 flyingk
130.  DNF Frank W


*3x3x3*(173)
1.  6.90 Luke Garrett
2.  7.36 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.38 MikaSmulders


Spoiler



4.  7.51 OriginalUsername
5.  7.52 Christopher Fandrich
6.  7.71 wuque man 
7.  7.73 Manatee 10235
8.  7.81 David ep
9.  7.94 cuberkid10
10.  8.00 dycocubix
10.  8.00 BrianJ
12.  8.03 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
13.  8.13 Legomanz
14.  8.16 tJardigradHe
15.  8.20 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  8.21 Charles Jerome
17.  8.52 mihnea3000
18.  8.55 Ty Y.
19.  8.69 KardTrickKid_YT
20.  8.77 Zeke Mackay
21.  8.78 Heewon Seo
22.  8.91 Rubadcar
23.  8.92 Jonah Jarvis
24.  9.05 fun at the joy
25.  9.23 JChambers13
26.  9.25 FishyIshy
27.  9.36 Adam Chodyniecki
28.  9.45 vlad_cuber14
29.  9.51 the super cuber
30.  9.61 BradenTheMagician
31.  9.63 sean_cut4
32.  9.64 Vlad Hordiienko
33.  9.82 Cale S
34.  9.86 quing
35.  9.92 turtwig
36.  9.94 KatieDavies
37.  9.97 MartinN13
38.  10.01 vishwasankarcubing
39.  10.02 qaz
40.  10.13 G2013
41.  10.17 NathanaelCubes
42.  10.26 abhijat
43.  10.27 BMcCl1
44.  10.32 u Cube
45.  10.46 jaysammey777
46.  10.50 FaLoL
47.  10.54 Keenan Johnson
48.  10.57 Logan2017DAYR01
49.  10.61 ichcubegerne
50.  10.63 Torch
51.  10.77 Boris McCoy
51.  10.77 YouCubing
53.  10.80 Fred Lang
54.  10.86 Imran Rahman
55.  10.87 DGCubes
56.  10.91 mrsniffles01
57.  10.93 Harsha Paladugu
58.  10.98 Skewb_Cube
59.  11.05 Liam Wadek
59.  11.05 Rouxster
61.  11.09 MattP98
62.  11.19 agradess2
63.  11.21 miguelrogenmoser
64.  11.28 2019ECKE02
65.  11.29 TheDubDubJr
65.  11.29 Raymos Castillo
67.  11.37 sigalig
68.  11.38 abunickabhi
69.  11.48 trangium
70.  11.52 brad711
71.  11.53 MCuber
72.  11.57 SpiFunTastic
73.  11.58 midnightcuberx
74.  11.65 wearephamily1719
75.  11.68 20luky3
76.  11.94 bennettstouder
77.  11.99 Cuber Mao
78.  12.01 Antto Pitkänen
79.  12.23 João Vinicius
80.  12.47 ican97
81.  12.49 ArthropodJim
82.  12.74 lumes2121
82.  12.74 Ilya2002
84.  12.75 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
85.  12.84 xyzzy
86.  13.11 bradleysampson
87.  13.17 oliverpallo
88.  13.27 revaldoah
89.  13.34 MaksymilianMisiak
89.  13.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
91.  13.49 theit07
92.  13.75 Brayden Gilland
93.  13.94 SirVivor
94.  14.15 PingPongCuber
95.  14.23 Ali161102
96.  14.29 drpfisherman
97.  14.32 Kit Clement
98.  14.52 breadears
99.  14.54 A_coin
100.  14.56 50ph14
101.  14.58 Bilbo7
102.  14.69 DNF_Cuber
103.  14.71 Peter Preston
104.  14.77 porkyp10
105.  15.21 HelloKIMKIM
106.  15.26 MarkA64
107.  15.33 OR cuber
108.  15.35 thatkid
109.  15.59 nevinscph
110.  15.71 Aleki
111.  15.78 VIBE_ZT
111.  15.78 ImmolatedMarmoset
113.  15.90 Petri Krzywacki
114.  15.91 Natemophi
115.  16.38 Alexander
116.  16.59 swankfukinc
117.  16.77 PCCuber
118.  16.79 d2polld
119.  17.11 LittleLumos
120.  17.16 willian_pessoa
121.  17.41 BrodoTheDodo.
122.  17.54 teehee_elan
123.  17.55 MarsMarshall
124.  17.61 seungju choi
125.  17.65 Li Xiang
126.  17.88 Sid'y Cubing
127.  18.08 RyanSoh
128.  18.13 pallycube
129.  18.15 SonofRonan
130.  18.40 dnguyen2204
131.  19.31 White KB
132.  19.58 Lewis
133.  19.60 myoder
134.  19.62 anna4f
135.  19.66 calotret
136.  19.89 CaptainCuber
137.  20.04 CraterCuberYT
138.  20.39 鄧南英
139.  20.52 Jrg
140.  20.83 feli.cubes
141.  21.25 Jonascube
142.  21.30 BerSerKer
143.  21.54 UnknownCanvas
144.  21.84 One Wheel
145.  21.90 [email protected]
146.  21.96 Wrecking Flame
147.  22.05 J perm
148.  22.14 Mike Hughey
149.  23.49 sporteisvogel
150.  23.51 filmip
151.  23.87 SUCubing
152.  24.57 BlueAcidball
153.  25.04 Rubika-37-021204
154.  27.01 MuaazCubes
155.  27.87 KP-20359
156.  28.14 CDLF
157.  28.40 cubeyinnit
158.  28.78 flyingk
159.  30.32 Jacck
160.  31.07 Frank W
161.  34.17 MatsBergsten
162.  34.31 egg inc 4life
163.  36.92 GT8590
164.  40.32 Mgruenwald
165.  40.57 Mr Cuber
166.  43.88 The Cool Cuber
167.  46.27 Krökeldil
168.  50.10 SuperMarioGuy4
169.  55.54 Shady Hero
170.  59.99 Curtis
171.  1:06.03 Iza_the_cuber
172.  1:14.94 Weeweeumwilliam
173.  DNF HeroRyker


*4x4x4*(94)
1.  28.79 tJardigradHe
2.  29.22 cuberkid10
3.  30.98 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.44 Manatee 10235
5.  32.88 OriginalUsername
6.  33.88 KatieDavies
7.  34.35 Christopher Fandrich
8.  34.89 JChambers13
9.  34.98 Luke Garrett
10.  35.59 Jonah Jarvis
11.  35.78 wuque man 
12.  35.92 BrianJ
13.  36.09 Charles Jerome
14.  36.14 fun at the joy
15.  37.62 BradenTheMagician
16.  37.87 the super cuber
17.  38.38 Torch
18.  39.84 sigalig
19.  40.06 mrsniffles01
20.  40.10 jaysammey777
21.  40.13 YouCubing
22.  40.54 MCuber
23.  40.81 FaLoL
24.  41.07 20luky3
25.  41.89 Raymos Castillo
26.  42.26 ichcubegerne
27.  43.05 TheDubDubJr
28.  43.22 DGCubes
29.  43.35 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  43.74 João Vinicius
31.  43.76 Boris McCoy
32.  44.56 abunickabhi
33.  44.79 wearephamily1719
34.  45.58 agradess2
35.  45.62 MartinN13
36.  45.99 xyzzy
37.  46.14 nevinscph
38.  47.23 Antto Pitkänen
39.  47.65 Keenan Johnson
40.  47.96 quing
41.  48.06 ArthropodJim
42.  48.53 2019ECKE02
43.  49.69 MattP98
44.  50.75 Vlad Hordiienko
45.  50.80 Peter Preston
46.  50.81 thatkid
47.  51.23 BMcCl1
48.  51.56 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
49.  53.30 swankfukinc
50.  53.91 VIBE_ZT
51.  54.65 SpeedyOctahedron
52.  55.60 Kit Clement
53.  55.67 Aleki
54.  55.84 u Cube
55.  55.99 LittleLumos
56.  56.07 porkyp10
57.  56.55 SonofRonan
58.  56.87 PingPongCuber
59.  57.22 Skewb_Cube
60.  58.14 breadears
61.  58.51 CaptainCuber
62.  58.91 Ali161102
63.  58.95 drpfisherman
64.  59.70 theit07
65.  1:03.38 DNF_Cuber
66.  1:06.04 HelloKIMKIM
67.  1:07.01 Li Xiang
68.  1:07.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  1:15.03 teehee_elan
70.  1:19.34 One Wheel
71.  1:21.87 Lewis
72.  1:22.42 Alexander
73.  1:22.49 MarsMarshall
74.  1:26.57 Mike Hughey
75.  1:30.20 Rubika-37-021204
76.  1:30.52 OR cuber
77.  1:31.97 myoder
78.  1:34.18 Wrecking Flame
79.  1:34.93 Jrg
80.  1:37.68 White KB
81.  1:43.43 sporteisvogel
82.  1:44.09 SUCubing
83.  1:47.54 Jacck
84.  1:50.13 PCCuber
85.  1:55.24 BlueAcidball
86.  1:59.02 MarkA64
87.  2:00.74 KP-20359
88.  2:08.83 MatsBergsten
89.  2:20.34 Jonascube
90.  2:29.91 cubeyinnit
91.  3:01.18 SuperMarioGuy4
92.  3:04.19 egg inc 4life
93.  3:13.79 The Cool Cuber
94.  3:58.75 Krökeldil


*5x5x5*(72)
1.  55.15 tJardigradHe
2.  56.74 Manatee 10235
3.  58.06 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:03.55 cuberkid10
5.  1:07.71 FaLoL
6.  1:07.77 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1:08.78 mrsniffles01
8.  1:09.61 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:09.98 Luke Garrett
10.  1:10.12 the super cuber
11.  1:10.22 fun at the joy
12.  1:10.89 Jonah Jarvis
13.  1:11.50 KatieDavies
14.  1:11.69 ichcubegerne
15.  1:11.92 wuque man 
16.  1:11.99 jaysammey777
17.  1:12.36 Torch
18.  1:13.05 Raymos Castillo
19.  1:15.81 jake.levine
20.  1:16.47 agradess2
21.  1:17.44 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:18.56 João Vinicius
23.  1:20.09 abunickabhi
24.  1:20.84 Cale S
25.  1:23.56 sigalig
26.  1:24.40 nevinscph
27.  1:24.64 MCuber
28.  1:26.29 quing
29.  1:27.76 YouCubing
30.  1:29.16 MattP98
31.  1:29.89 xyzzy
32.  1:34.01 BMcCl1
33.  1:35.72 Keenan Johnson
34.  1:37.36 Alea
35.  1:39.91 Kit Clement
36.  1:40.54 ArthropodJim
37.  1:42.42 Antto Pitkänen
38.  1:49.43 Vlad Hordiienko
39.  1:49.60 VIBE_ZT
40.  1:49.62 Peter Preston
41.  1:50.24 CaptainCuber
42.  1:53.53 LittleLumos
43.  1:54.13 Bilbo7
44.  1:54.15 SonofRonan
45.  1:55.77 Ali161102
46.  1:56.94 swankfukinc
47.  1:59.75 thatkid
48.  2:02.57 breadears
49.  2:07.14 Lewis
50.  2:16.65 DNF_Cuber
51.  2:16.69 One Wheel
52.  2:17.57 edd_dib
53.  2:18.86 theit07
54.  2:20.86 Jrg
55.  2:25.75 Alexander
56.  2:29.28 Skewb_Cube
57.  2:29.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  2:29.75 Rubika-37-021204
59.  2:30.99 Li Xiang
60.  2:31.24 teehee_elan
61.  2:47.88 HelloKIMKIM
62.  2:50.43 sporteisvogel
63.  2:57.15 White KB
64.  3:08.42 Jacck
65.  3:16.75 KP-20359
66.  3:26.37 myoder
67.  3:53.45 SUCubing
68.  4:03.34 MatsBergsten
69.  5:08.82 OR cuber
70.  7:48.97 PCCuber
71.  DNF 2019ECKE02
71.  DNF Krökeldil


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:54.85 tJardigradHe
2.  1:58.45 cuberkid10
3.  2:09.76 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  2:09.96 mrsniffles01
5.  2:10.45 agradess2
6.  2:10.59 FaLoL
7.  2:15.28 Keroma12
8.  2:17.22 João Vinicius
9.  2:22.19 jaysammey777
10.  2:23.21 xyzzy
11.  2:28.34 nevinscph
12.  2:31.46 YouCubing
13.  2:31.70 sigalig
14.  2:32.24 Raymos Castillo
15.  2:39.02 jake.levine
16.  2:45.79 MattP98
17.  2:46.60 abunickabhi
18.  2:52.57 quing
19.  3:16.58 Peter Preston
20.  3:25.47 swankfukinc
21.  3:35.34 SonofRonan
22.  3:39.01 One Wheel
23.  3:41.19 Vlad Hordiienko
24.  3:44.14 Alea
25.  3:44.52 Ali161102
26.  3:55.23 LittleLumos
27.  4:30.67 Jrg
28.  4:34.60 Lewis
29.  4:44.47 HelloKIMKIM
30.  4:45.00 Rubika-37-021204
31.  5:18.72 sporteisvogel
32.  5:56.77 teehee_elan
33.  6:07.53 KP-20359
34.  6:44.50 White KB
35.  7:19.80 DNF_Cuber
36.  DNF MatsBergsten
36.  DNF myoder
36.  DNF MartinN13


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  3:04.96 FaLoL
2.  3:09.96 the super cuber
3.  3:25.09 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  3:29.03 agradess2
5.  3:30.61 YouCubing
6.  3:40.31 jaysammey777
7.  3:45.22 nevinscph
8.  3:46.41 sigalig
9.  3:54.96 João Vinicius
10.  3:57.34 quing
11.  4:05.13 Raymos Castillo
12.  4:33.99 abunickabhi
13.  5:09.15 swankfukinc
14.  5:31.04 SonofRonan
15.  5:36.44 One Wheel
16.  6:17.59 nico_german_cuber
17.  6:35.27 Jrg
18.  6:43.95 Vlad Hordiienko
19.  6:44.38 Lewis
20.  7:33.89 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:47.40 HelloKIMKIM
22.  8:06.34 sporteisvogel
23.  9:36.43 White KB
24.  10:18.31 DNF_Cuber
25.  DNF Liam Wadek
25.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(42)
1.  3.52 Legomanz
2.  4.50 Charles Jerome
3.  5.49 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  5.49 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



5.  5.57 Luke Garrett
6.  7.22 jaysammey777
7.  10.14 the super cuber
8.  10.60 u Cube
9.  11.18 TheDubDubJr
10.  11.22 G2013
11.  11.34 Christopher Fandrich
12.  12.06 fun at the joy
13.  12.84 abunickabhi
14.  13.93 seungju choi
15.  14.07 sigalig
16.  14.23 BradenTheMagician
17.  14.53 Ty Y.
18.  17.90 Li Xiang
19.  17.99 YouCubing
20.  21.43 Torch
21.  22.19 MattP98
22.  22.60 nevinscph
23.  22.77 Ali161102
24.  23.84 openseas
25.  24.19 midnightcuberx
26.  24.81 2019ECKE02
27.  25.44 agradess2
28.  29.16 Kit Clement
29.  34.42 LittleLumos
30.  36.70 quing
31.  37.48 MatsBergsten
32.  38.26 PingPongCuber
33.  38.54 Raymos Castillo
34.  40.25 HelloKIMKIM
35.  46.56 Jacck
36.  53.78 Der Der
37.  56.85 DNF_Cuber
38.  1:22.49 White KB
39.  1:29.19 RyanSoh
40.  DNF teehee_elan
40.  DNF PCCuber
40.  DNF ichcubegerne


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(41)
1.  19.18 G2013
2.  20.27 sigalig
3.  33.21 ican97


Spoiler



4.  37.73 the super cuber
5.  39.27 鄧南英
6.  42.03 openseas
7.  48.28 fun at the joy
8.  48.93 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  50.86 seungju choi
10.  51.16 YouCubing
11.  51.33 Bilbo7
12.  51.42 Keroma12
13.  52.54 nevinscph
14.  57.47 MattP98
15.  58.07 revaldoah
16.  1:00.43 Ali161102
17.  1:01.62 abunickabhi
18.  1:08.85 Torch
19.  1:12.05 jaysammey777
20.  1:12.21 2019ECKE02
21.  1:30.00 MatsBergsten
22.  1:34.28 LittleLumos
23.  1:36.78 BradenTheMagician
24.  2:15.54 brad711
25.  2:15.90 Vlad Hordiienko
26.  2:17.54 Raymos Castillo
27.  2:18.77 PingPongCuber
28.  2:30.84 Jacck
29.  2:47.51 midnightcuberx
30.  3:17.86 agradess2
31.  3:27.49 filmip
32.  3:45.17 quing
33.  6:29.54 dnguyen2204
34.  7:08.84 freshcuber.de
35.  DNF Kit Clement
35.  DNF thatkid
35.  DNF Der Der
35.  DNF PCCuber
35.  DNF Brendan Bakker
35.  DNF White KB
35.  DNF bradleysampson


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)
1.  2:08.31 sigalig
2.  4:53.18 Keroma12
3.  4:58.96 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:30.19 openseas
5.  5:35.46 jaysammey777
6.  6:25.76 MatsBergsten
7.  7:06.67 LittleLumos
8.  9:05.06 Jacck
9.  DNF thatkid
9.  DNF seungju choi
9.  DNF YouCubing
9.  DNF 2019ECKE02
9.  DNF Vlad Hordiienko
9.  DNF Brendan Bakker
9.  DNF Kurukuru
9.  DNF abunickabhi
9.  DNF the super cuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  8:09.46 nevinscph
2.  14:56.42 MatsBergsten
3.  24:39.61 Vlad Hordiienko


Spoiler



4.  DNF thatkid
4.  DNF 2019ECKE02
4.  DNF abunickabhi
4.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  DNF Findnf
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF LittleLumos
1.  DNF Vlad Hordiienko
1.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Vlad Hordiienko
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  52/65 60:00 sigalig
2.  30/34 60:00 Keroma12
3.  11/13 45:57 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  11/14 55:50 Ali161102
5.  6/7 56:31 PingPongCuber
6.  4/4 10:28 nevinscph
7.  7/11 1 Kurukuru
8.  2/2 1:53 abunickabhi
9.  2/2 2:10 Bilbo7
10.  2/2 2:58 the super cuber
11.  3/4 18:47 Jacck
12.  6/10 44:46 YouCubing
13.  2/3 23:59 Vlad Hordiienko
14.  2/17 50:51 willian_pessoa
14.  1/3 17:20 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 one-handed*(89)
1.  11.23 Luke Garrett
2.  11.69 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.57 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  13.51 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  13.77 tJardigradHe
6.  14.05 BrianJ
7.  14.83 Charles Jerome
8.  14.85 Legomanz
9.  15.59 Christopher Fandrich
10.  15.72 midnightcuberx
11.  16.29 wuque man 
12.  16.38 the super cuber
13.  16.42 turtwig
14.  16.52 cuberkid10
15.  17.28 BradenTheMagician
16.  17.39 JChambers13
17.  17.41 fun at the joy
18.  17.66 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  17.66 Harsha Paladugu
20.  17.93 Vlad Hordiienko
21.  18.19 ichcubegerne
22.  18.35 DGCubes
23.  18.38 mihnea3000
24.  18.46 FaLoL
25.  18.85 jaysammey777
26.  19.16 MCuber
27.  19.43 Torch
28.  19.82 TheDubDubJr
29.  19.94 sean_cut4
30.  20.24 nico_german_cuber
31.  20.30 João Vinicius
32.  20.83 Rouxster
33.  21.02 Ty Y.
34.  21.30 agradess2
35.  21.53 ican97
36.  21.93 YouCubing
37.  21.97 xyzzy
38.  22.11 BMcCl1
38.  22.11 Boris McCoy
40.  22.21 Manatee 10235
41.  22.46 revaldoah
42.  23.11 2019ECKE02
43.  23.17 abunickabhi
44.  23.24 KatieDavies
45.  24.06 sigalig
46.  24.57 edd_dib
47.  24.97 Peter Preston
48.  25.17 quing
49.  25.27 MattP98
50.  26.51 Kit Clement
51.  26.52 Liam Wadek
52.  26.66 PingPongCuber
53.  26.69 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
54.  28.51 trangium
55.  29.40 DNF_Cuber
56.  29.53 porkyp10
57.  29.67 ImmolatedMarmoset
58.  29.93 teehee_elan
59.  29.97 VIBE_ZT
60.  30.89 Raymos Castillo
61.  31.99 Bilbo7
62.  32.68 nevinscph
63.  32.76 RyanSoh
64.  33.48 OR cuber
65.  33.84 White KB
66.  34.84 Ali161102
67.  36.21 theit07
68.  36.35 swankfukinc
69.  36.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  39.38 Li Xiang
71.  39.53 PCCuber
72.  39.60 Ilya2002
73.  39.86 Mike Hughey
74.  43.18 filmip
75.  44.95 SonofRonan
76.  45.70 seungju choi
77.  48.91 sporteisvogel
78.  52.13 Skewb_Cube
79.  53.11 calotret
80.  54.47 Jonascube
81.  54.71 Jacck
82.  59.01 myoder
83.  1:04.20 [email protected]
84.  1:06.22 HelloKIMKIM
85.  1:11.63 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:15.44 thomas.sch
87.  1:23.94 Mr Cuber
88.  2:22.59 MatsBergsten
89.  2:51.57 Krökeldil


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  26.39 tJardigradHe
2.  1:15.46 YouCubing
3.  1:47.55 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  1:53.09 Li Xiang
5.  7:44.27 Vlad Hordiienko


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  30.66 fun at the joy
2.  31.29 jaysammey777
3.  53.35 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1:00.11 openseas
5.  1:11.68 CaptainCuber
6.  1:17.47 abunickabhi
7.  1:26.19 theit07
8.  1:34.36 quing
9.  1:41.15 MatsBergsten
10.  1:57.99 Jacck
11.  2:03.68 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  DNF White KB


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  26.33 (27, 25, 27) Kchiuk
1.  26.33 (25, 28, 26) Kit Clement
3.  28.00 (28, 28, 28) jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  32.00 (32, 32, 32) RyanSoh
5.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) quing
5.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
5.  DNF (50, DNF, DNS) DNF_Cuber
5.  DNF (50, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(53)
1.  37.02 Khairur Rachim
2.  41.21 Luke Garrett
3.  41.66 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  41.95 tJardigradHe
5.  44.11 Christopher Fandrich
6.  45.56 Manatee 10235
7.  47.81 the super cuber
8.  47.82 Jonah Jarvis
9.  49.87 Torch
10.  51.45 fun at the joy
11.  52.07 BradenTheMagician
12.  52.11 FaLoL
13.  55.28 abhijat
14.  55.54 sigalig
15.  58.73 agradess2
16.  59.69 DGCubes
17.  1:02.76 jaysammey777
18.  1:02.99 Peter Preston
19.  1:03.01 YouCubing
20.  1:03.79 Antto Pitkänen
21.  1:03.92 Vlad Hordiienko
22.  1:04.13 abunickabhi
23.  1:04.51 BMcCl1
24.  1:08.36 quing
24.  1:08.36 Raymos Castillo
26.  1:09.74 nevinscph
27.  1:13.01 João Vinicius
28.  1:15.83 VIBE_ZT
29.  1:15.86 theit07
30.  1:19.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  1:20.44 Ali161102
32.  1:20.77 Skewb_Cube
33.  1:22.89 porkyp10
34.  1:24.91 swankfukinc
35.  1:32.98 Li Xiang
36.  1:33.29 teehee_elan
37.  1:42.77 HelloKIMKIM
38.  1:43.13 DNF_Cuber
39.  1:48.49 Alexander
40.  1:52.79 CaptainCuber
41.  1:56.35 OR cuber
42.  1:57.14 Lewis
43.  1:58.95 Jrg
44.  2:06.06 White KB
45.  2:07.93 myoder
46.  2:18.98 Jonascube
47.  2:28.65 Jacck
48.  2:34.82 PCCuber
49.  2:37.73 SUCubing
50.  2:39.53 BlueAcidball
51.  2:39.54 Rubika-37-021204
52.  2:55.08 cubeyinnit
53.  3:30.87 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(39)
1.  1:39.94 cuberkid10
2.  1:46.89 tJardigradHe
3.  1:47.28 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:54.64 Luke Garrett
5.  1:57.47 Christopher Fandrich
6.  2:00.74 fun at the joy
7.  2:07.14 Jonah Jarvis
8.  2:13.92 the super cuber
9.  2:15.82 jaysammey777
10.  2:19.90 agradess2
11.  2:26.27 sigalig
12.  2:27.17 Raymos Castillo
13.  2:32.32 João Vinicius
14.  2:33.32 nevinscph
15.  2:35.67 YouCubing
16.  2:36.48 quing
17.  2:45.97 abunickabhi
18.  2:49.11 BMcCl1
19.  3:03.29 swankfukinc
20.  3:16.49 Peter Preston
21.  3:29.18 Vlad Hordiienko
22.  3:36.87 theit07
23.  3:42.50 CaptainCuber
24.  3:52.27 Alexander
25.  3:54.67 DNF_Cuber
26.  4:16.93 Lewis
27.  4:29.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  4:37.75 teehee_elan
29.  4:41.20 HelloKIMKIM
30.  4:44.25 Jrg
31.  5:03.08 Rubika-37-021204
32.  5:07.36 White KB
33.  5:37.23 myoder
34.  6:20.79 Jacck
35.  6:42.17 OR cuber
36.  7:00.26 SUCubing
37.  7:49.16 MatsBergsten
38.  7:49.99 cubeyinnit
39.  8:20.99 PCCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  4:19.67 fun at the joy
2.  4:27.67 sigalig
3.  4:33.05 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  4:44.35 João Vinicius
5.  4:55.92 nevinscph
6.  5:05.01 YouCubing
7.  6:27.54 quing
8.  6:35.83 Peter Preston
9.  7:28.38 swankfukinc
10.  7:42.93 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  8:36.79 Lewis
12.  9:32.23 Jrg
13.  10:20.06 White KB
14.  10:33.27 Rubika-37-021204
15.  10:51.39 DNF_Cuber
16.  12:57.17 myoder
17.  16:30.01 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  7:42.68 the super cuber
2.  7:59.88 jaysammey777
3.  8:07.66 agradess2


Spoiler



4.  8:46.51 João Vinicius
5.  8:55.90 nevinscph
6.  9:19.26 YouCubing
7.  9:20.85 quing
8.  10:00.44 abunickabhi
9.  12:29.54 swankfukinc
10.  13:32.84 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  16:00.85 nico_german_cuber
12.  16:03.41 Lewis
13.  16:33.87 Jrg
14.  18:28.47 Rubika-37-021204
15.  18:54.26 DNF_Cuber
16.  22:22.55 White KB
17.  DNF sigalig


*Clock*(47)
1.  4.47 JChambers13
2.  4.64 MartinN13
3.  5.26 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  5.56 TipsterTrickster 
5.  6.48 Liam Wadek
6.  6.77 MattP98
7.  7.00 Charles Jerome
8.  7.01 50ph14
9.  7.29 ImmolatedMarmoset
10.  7.68 Awder
11.  7.76 YouCubing
12.  8.43 qaz
13.  8.58 Kit Clement
14.  8.75 Luke Garrett
15.  9.01 OriginalUsername
16.  9.11 mrsniffles01
17.  9.15 Vlad Hordiienko
18.  9.19 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  9.21 tJardigradHe
20.  9.31 BradenTheMagician
21.  9.45 KardTrickKid_YT
22.  9.76 Li Xiang
23.  9.89 Manatee 10235
24.  10.75 Torch
25.  10.76 tw_yucha
26.  10.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  11.12 the super cuber
28.  11.25 Raymos Castillo
29.  11.86 2019ECKE02
30.  12.66 Zeke Mackay
31.  12.78 RyuKagamine
32.  13.49 quing
33.  14.29 Mike Hughey
34.  14.31 White KB
35.  15.76 u Cube
36.  16.91 SonofRonan
37.  17.11 DNF_Cuber
38.  17.79 abunickabhi
39.  19.36 nevinscph
40.  19.50 freshcuber.de
41.  20.36 Jacck
42.  20.53 HelloKIMKIM
43.  20.68 SUCubing
44.  33.72 trangium
45.  34.22 myoder
46.  54.98 MatsBergsten
47.  1:09.39 PCCuber


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  38.57 Heewon Seo
2.  40.38 KatieDavies
3.  45.15 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  49.07 JChambers13
5.  55.67 BrianJ
6.  56.53 Luke Garrett
7.  59.17 jaysammey777
8.  59.29 MCuber
9.  1:01.96 Zeke Mackay
10.  1:04.36 Charles Jerome
11.  1:07.35 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:07.49 YouCubing
13.  1:07.52 agradess2
14.  1:07.60 quing
15.  1:08.89 Raymos Castillo
16.  1:10.90 Liam Wadek
17.  1:12.02 Torch
18.  1:12.95 the super cuber
19.  1:17.51 50ph14
20.  1:18.05 fun at the joy
21.  1:21.52 drpfisherman
22.  1:25.60 sigalig
23.  1:28.48 MattP98
24.  1:29.05 Kit Clement
25.  1:34.07 PingPongCuber
26.  1:37.14 João Vinicius
27.  1:38.71 abunickabhi
28.  1:39.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  1:41.80 nevinscph
30.  1:43.39 Peter Preston
31.  1:43.55 midnightcuberx
32.  1:46.92 Bilbo7
33.  1:48.55 seungju choi
34.  1:53.88 2019ECKE02
35.  2:02.93 SonofRonan
36.  2:06.97 DNF_Cuber
37.  2:10.47 Lewis
38.  2:17.86 Vlad Hordiienko
39.  2:33.35 One Wheel
40.  2:41.15 Li Xiang
41.  3:02.49 HelloKIMKIM
42.  3:05.95 PCCuber
43.  3:14.34 White KB
44.  3:18.05 sporteisvogel
45.  4:08.08 Rubika-37-021204
46.  DNF anna4f
46.  DNF thomas.sch
46.  DNF OR cuber
46.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(72)
1.  2.28 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.52 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.63 dycocubix
3.  2.63 50ph14


Spoiler



5.  2.90 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  2.91 SpiFunTastic
7.  2.99 tJardigradHe
8.  3.05 DGCubes
9.  3.10 vlad_cuber14
9.  3.10 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  3.26 Charles Jerome
12.  3.41 Luke Garrett
13.  3.78 OriginalUsername
14.  3.79 JChambers13
15.  3.93 Christopher Fandrich
16.  4.31 MCuber
17.  4.43 BradenTheMagician
18.  4.45 the super cuber
18.  4.45 mihnea3000
20.  4.48 Liam Wadek
21.  4.66 Torch
22.  5.00 Boris McCoy
23.  5.10 YouCubing
24.  5.14 João Vinicius
25.  5.17 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
26.  5.22 Raymos Castillo
27.  5.23 VIBE_ZT
28.  5.41 cuberkid10
29.  5.60 Zeke Mackay
29.  5.60 Antto Pitkänen
31.  5.61 jaysammey777
32.  5.66 nico_german_cuber
33.  5.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  5.94 CaptainCuber
35.  6.00 Ilya2002
36.  6.17 MattP98
37.  6.31 u Cube
38.  6.66 Peter Preston
39.  6.88 Lewis
40.  6.91 PingPongCuber
41.  6.94 quing
42.  7.00 ichcubegerne
43.  7.05 agradess2
44.  7.44 midnightcuberx
45.  7.58 abunickabhi
46.  7.70 Ty Y.
47.  7.77 Li Xiang
48.  7.92 Kit Clement
49.  8.02 Manatee 10235
50.  8.53 drpfisherman
51.  9.14 Mike Hughey
52.  9.42 White KB
53.  9.55 theit07
54.  9.64 teehee_elan
55.  9.96 SUCubing
56.  10.31 2019ECKE02
57.  10.46 SonofRonan
58.  11.08 HelloKIMKIM
59.  11.56 Jacck
60.  11.86 DNF_Cuber
61.  12.29 OR cuber
62.  13.52 Jonascube
63.  13.95 Mr Cuber
64.  14.04 Skewb_Cube
65.  14.20 Rubika-37-021204
66.  14.69 seungju choi
67.  15.46 nevinscph
68.  18.13 PCCuber
69.  18.25 flyingk
70.  18.63 The Cool Cuber
71.  40.18 MatsBergsten
72.  40.80 Arkodeep Maitra


*Square-1*(64)
1.  5.72 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.62 David ep
3.  8.09 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  9.50 Micah Morrison
5.  9.76 BrianJ
6.  9.89 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  10.12 ROEVOSS
8.  11.05 Charles Jerome
9.  11.12 2019ECKE02
10.  11.59 Manatee 10235
11.  12.03 dycocubix
12.  12.07 YouCubing
13.  12.13 BradenTheMagician
14.  12.63 Vlad Hordiienko
15.  12.68 Boris McCoy
16.  12.78 Luke Garrett
17.  13.16 JChambers13
18.  13.50 Cale S
19.  13.86 Awder
20.  13.97 NathanaelCubes
21.  15.20 tJardigradHe
22.  15.52 the super cuber
23.  15.55 MaksymilianMisiak
24.  15.67 sigalig
25.  17.45 Rouxster
26.  17.58 Ty Y.
27.  17.64 Peter Preston
28.  17.84 OriginalUsername
29.  17.85 jaysammey777
30.  18.00 MattP98
31.  18.25 Logan2017DAYR01
32.  18.42 abhijat
33.  18.60 MCuber
34.  18.78 Torch
35.  19.10 ichcubegerne
36.  19.44 TheDubDubJr
37.  19.75 DGCubes
38.  20.63 Kit Clement
39.  23.59 João Vinicius
40.  24.46 midnightcuberx
41.  27.42 SonofRonan
42.  27.81 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  28.60 Liam Wadek
44.  31.37 ImmolatedMarmoset
45.  32.64 quing
46.  32.80 agradess2
47.  33.09 DNF_Cuber
48.  33.11 Raymos Castillo
49.  34.86 feli.cubes
50.  37.78 PingPongCuber
51.  41.61 Li Xiang
52.  42.75 teehee_elan
53.  44.46 Lewis
54.  44.92 nevinscph
55.  55.68 Mike Hughey
56.  57.93 sporteisvogel
57.  59.16 David Reid
58.  1:00.92 OR cuber
59.  1:01.90 Jacck
60.  1:02.39 CaptainCuber
61.  1:03.39 White KB
62.  2:33.72 MatsBergsten
63.  3:04.24 Rubika-37-021204
64.  DNF abunickabhi


*Skewb*(71)
1.  2.80 Charles Jerome
2.  2.99 Legomanz
3.  3.16 Vlad Hordiienko


Spoiler



4.  3.17 Rubadcar
5.  3.52 Cale S
6.  3.55 vlad_cuber14
7.  3.83 BrianJ
8.  3.88 u Cube
9.  4.13 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  4.16 OriginalUsername
11.  4.35 Ty Y.
12.  4.47 VIBE_ZT
13.  4.51 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
14.  4.59 tJardigradHe
15.  4.63 João Vinicius
16.  4.87 SirVivor
17.  5.25 cuberkid10
18.  5.31 YouCubing
19.  5.32 sean_cut4
20.  5.35 JChambers13
21.  5.36 Antto Pitkänen
22.  5.46 50ph14
23.  5.47 Boris McCoy
24.  5.54 Luke Garrett
25.  5.78 Christopher Fandrich
26.  5.95 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  5.98 ichcubegerne
28.  6.02 Harsha Paladugu
29.  6.31 DGCubes
29.  6.31 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  6.31 the super cuber
32.  6.32 BradenTheMagician
32.  6.32 jaysammey777
34.  6.48 KatieDavies
35.  6.57 Kit Clement
36.  6.62 2019ECKE02
37.  6.77 midnightcuberx
38.  6.95 Torch
39.  7.14 Liam Wadek
40.  7.52 abunickabhi
41.  7.58 MCuber
42.  7.86 MattP98
43.  7.90 Raymos Castillo
44.  7.91 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  8.00 d2polld
46.  8.32 Peter Preston
46.  8.32 drpfisherman
48.  8.57 Manatee 10235
49.  8.70 Li Xiang
50.  8.74 theit07
51.  9.88 abhijat
52.  10.70 SonofRonan
53.  10.79 quing
54.  10.90 Lewis
55.  10.91 SUCubing
56.  10.95 OR cuber
57.  11.11 feli.cubes
58.  11.82 DNF_Cuber
59.  11.86 HelloKIMKIM
60.  12.83 agradess2
61.  12.91 PCCuber
62.  13.13 teehee_elan
63.  13.88 nevinscph
64.  14.23 White KB
65.  16.94 Rubika-37-021204
66.  17.41 Mike Hughey
67.  17.92 MarsMarshall
68.  20.72 Jacck
69.  21.56 myoder
70.  32.96 MatsBergsten
71.  38.97 Frank W


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  21.73 jaysammey777
2.  22.69 DGCubes
3.  25.77 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  30.86 YouCubing
5.  32.59 Raymos Castillo
6.  36.91 sean_cut4
7.  37.28 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  39.59 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  43.87 abunickabhi
10.  44.38 Kit Clement
11.  45.41 quing
12.  45.81 DNF_Cuber
13.  50.48 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  51.68 PingPongCuber
15.  55.80 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
16.  56.78 Lewis
17.  1:28.82 HelloKIMKIM
18.  1:40.81 PCCuber
19.  2:10.10 Rubika-37-021204
20.  2:24.74 MatsBergsten
21.  2:48.87 Krökeldil
22.  DNF agradess2


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  3:43.81 tJardigradHe
2.  4:00.48 dycocubix
3.  4:16.52 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  4:22.61 fun at the joy
5.  4:30.21 jaysammey777
6.  4:50.67 the super cuber
7.  4:54.20 Zeke Mackay
8.  4:57.53 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9.  5:18.36 YouCubing
10.  5:47.33 quing
11.  6:18.43 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  6:55.89 abunickabhi
13.  7:22.79 SonofRonan
14.  8:00.77 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  8:03.59 DNF_Cuber
16.  11:33.21 White KB
17.  26:14.90 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  7.88 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.85 DGCubes
3.  11.61 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4.  14.02 edd_dib
5.  16.76 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  18.13 Kit Clement
7.  18.93 YouCubing
8.  19.98 Raymos Castillo
9.  21.06 PingPongCuber
10.  22.08 jaysammey777
11.  24.90 abunickabhi
12.  36.34 Rubika-37-021204
13.  39.21 OR cuber
14.  56.23 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  19.24 Harsha Paladugu
2.  27.92 DGCubes
3.  38.75 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  39.03 jaysammey777
5.  39.42 Kit Clement
6.  40.72 abunickabhi
7.  50.59 Raymos Castillo
8.  56.76 Mike Hughey
9.  57.21 Lewis
10.  58.10 Peter Preston
11.  1:02.59 PingPongCuber
12.  1:06.13 freshcuber.de
13.  1:20.25 Jacck
14.  1:39.84 Rubika-37-021204
15.  2:11.50 Vlad Hordiienko


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  14.97 quing
2.  15.77 YouCubing
3.  16.18 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  19.94 dycocubix
5.  28.96 jaysammey777
6.  33.39 freshcuber.de
7.  39.49 MatsBergsten
8.  2:35.20 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  3:24.72 Jacck
10.  DNF linus.sch


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  41.40 jaysammey777
2.  53.28 YouCubing
3.  DNF myoder
3.  DNF White KB
3.  DNF Li Xiang
3.  DNF abunickabhi

*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  19.09 BradenTheMagician
2.  31.55 YouCubing
3.  35.54 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  59.17 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  1:04.31 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  1:09.09 jaysammey777
7.  1:30.70 abunickabhi
8.  1:57.75 cubeyinnit
9.  3:18.64 Rubika-37-021204
10.  DNF White KB


*Curvy Copter*(7)
1.  2:24.83 DGCubes
2.  3:01.47 Gnome
3.  3:10.10 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  3:19.78 jaysammey777
5.  5:29.24 thomas.sch
6.  DNF SonofRonan
6.  DNF abunickabhi


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(17)
1.  23.97 Charles Jerome
2.  24.48 cuberkid10
3.  28.37 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  29.70 edd_dib
5.  30.74 TipsterTrickster 
6.  46.09 Kit Clement
7.  50.78 Peter Preston
8.  1:11.72 emm011
9.  1:18.75 PingPongCuber
10.  1:33.28 jaysammey777
11.  1:39.35 kits_
12.  1:50.76 YouCubing
13.  2:36.49 DNF_Cuber
14.  2:57.40 One Wheel
15.  4:17.68 thomas.sch
16.  6:59.53 freshcuber.de
17.  DNF vishwasankarcubing



*Contest results*(204)
1.  1079 YouCubing
2.  1063 jaysammey777
3.  1019 Vlad Hordiienko


Spoiler



4.  992 the super cuber
5.  934 Luke Garrett
6.  925 tJardigradHe
7.  872 BradenTheMagician
8.  851 Christopher Fandrich
9.  815 Charles Jerome
10.  795 cuberkid10
11.  770 abunickabhi
12.  767 sigalig
13.  765 OriginalUsername
14.  752 Khairur Rachim
15.  750 quing
16.  733 fun at the joy
17.  721 Torch
18.  713 Raymos Castillo
19.  698 João Vinicius
20.  689 JChambers13
21.  687 agradess2
22.  673 Manatee 10235
23.  652 BrianJ
24.  633 nevinscph
25.  619 MattP98
26.  598 DGCubes
27.  569 MCuber
28.  555 2019ECKE02
29.  550 Kit Clement
30.  549 FaLoL
31.  531 Peter Preston
32.  527 ichcubegerne
33.  515 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  509 Ty Y.
35.  508 wuque man 
36.  501 Legomanz
37.  492 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  481 Jonah Jarvis
39.  470 Liam Wadek
40.  462 DNF_Cuber
41.  460 Boris McCoy
42.  459 midnightcuberx
43.  456 u Cube
43.  456 Logan2017DAYR01
45.  444 TheDubDubJr
46.  443 BMcCl1
47.  441 KatieDavies
48.  436 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
49.  435 dycocubix
50.  434 Antto Pitkänen
51.  427 Cale S
52.  422 VIBE_ZT
53.  413 mrsniffles01
54.  408 vlad_cuber14
55.  406 Harsha Paladugu
56.  395 Zeke Mackay
57.  393 PingPongCuber
58.  390 sean_cut4
59.  378 mihnea3000
60.  370 Ali161102
61.  357 David ep
62.  354 HelloKIMKIM
63.  353 Li Xiang
64.  352 SonofRonan
65.  349 Rubadcar
66.  339 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
67.  338 Lewis
68.  334 G2013
69.  327 theit07
70.  321 Rouxster
70.  321 swankfukinc
72.  318 White KB
73.  306 teehee_elan
74.  300 KardTrickKid_YT
75.  294 xyzzy
76.  290 SpiFunTastic
77.  287 Skewb_Cube
78.  277 50ph14
79.  272 LittleLumos
80.  267 OR cuber
81.  259 MartinN13
82.  255 MatsBergsten
83.  253 wearephamily1719
84.  246 Bilbo7
84.  246 drpfisherman
86.  244 seungju choi
87.  243 CaptainCuber
88.  240 porkyp10
89.  238 abhijat
90.  235 Keenan Johnson
91.  234 ican97
92.  229 Jacck
93.  223 turtwig
94.  221 Rubika-37-021204
95.  219 PCCuber
96.  218 Ilya2002
97.  213 trangium
98.  209 Heewon Seo
99.  200 Aleki
100.  199 Fred Lang
101.  196 vishwasankarcubing
101.  196 ArthropodJim
103.  195 bennettstouder
104.  188 Jrg
105.  186 Alexander
106.  185 NathanaelCubes
107.  184 One Wheel
108.  177 20luky3
108.  177 revaldoah
110.  176 MaksymilianMisiak
110.  176 qaz
110.  176 nico_german_cuber
113.  174 MikaSmulders
114.  172 Mike Hughey
115.  171 Keroma12
116.  170 thatkid
117.  169 Cuber Mao
118.  168 ImmolatedMarmoset
119.  160 myoder
120.  158 oliverpallo
121.  151 FishyIshy
121.  151 Brayden Gilland
123.  150 Adam Chodyniecki
124.  148 breadears
124.  148 RyanSoh
126.  144 sporteisvogel
127.  142 SUCubing
127.  142 SirVivor
129.  134 d2polld
130.  133 brad711
131.  124 MarsMarshall
132.  123 Imran Rahman
133.  117 edd_dib
134.  116 BrodoTheDodo.
135.  114 miguelrogenmoser
136.  113 Jonascube
137.  106 openseas
138.  104 MarkA64
139.  100 bradleysampson
140.  95 lumes2121
141.  90 Awder
142.  89 CraterCuberYT
142.  89 jake.levine
144.  84 鄧南英
144.  84 cubeyinnit
146.  78 A_coin
146.  78 Der Der
148.  77 Sid'y Cubing
149.  74 KP-20359
149.  74 feli.cubes
151.  73 MichaelNielsen
152.  72 anna4f
153.  67 SpeedyOctahedron
154.  66 filmip
155.  65 Micah Morrison
155.  65 Alea
157.  64 dnguyen2204
157.  64 Petri Krzywacki
159.  63 TipsterTrickster 
159.  63 Natemophi
161.  62 willian_pessoa
161.  62 BlueAcidball
161.  62 ROEVOSS
164.  61 [email protected]
165.  57 calotret
166.  54 Triangles_are_cubers
167.  52 Wrecking Flame
168.  49 pallycube
169.  48 freshcuber.de
170.  47 qwr
171.  44 Kurukuru
172.  39 Chris Van Der Brink
173.  38 Mr Cuber
174.  35 BerSerKer
174.  35 Krökeldil
174.  35 egg inc 4life
177.  34 UnknownCanvas
178.  30 J perm
178.  30 thomas.sch
180.  29 flyingk
181.  28 The Cool Cuber
182.  25 tw_yucha
182.  25 Mgruenwald
184.  23 Frank W
184.  23 MuaazCubes
184.  23 linus.sch
187.  21 Brendan Bakker
187.  21 CDLF
189.  19 RyuKagamine
190.  18 Kchiuk
191.  17 SuperMarioGuy4
192.  15 Curtis
192.  15 Weeweeumwilliam
194.  14 emm011
194.  14 Findnf
194.  14 GT8590
197.  12 David Reid
197.  12 OriEy
199.  11 Gnome
199.  11 kits_
201.  8 Shady Hero
202.  6 Iza_the_cuber
203.  4 HeroRyker
204.  3 Arkodeep Maitra


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2021)

204 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 173!

That means our winner this week is *Mr Cuber!* Congratulations!!


----------

